# Best Bee Smoker



## mwrhusker (May 20, 2019)

Any insight on what the best bee smoker is. Mine was destroyed, and I need to purchase a new one so I thought I should buy a good one.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Tall one from Dadant’s.


----------



## mwrhusker (May 20, 2019)

I was looking at the one at Dadant and there is a premium at Better Bee....


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Big dadant


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I love the Rauchboy but I don’t know where to find them right now. I do like the tall Dadant ones.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Another vote for the tall Dadant one.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My 4X7 Dadant with no shield is almost as good as the old woodsman of the same size you cant get any more. All you need.


----------



## Clarkwestfied (Feb 26, 2019)

I have the large Mann Lake and it works just fine.

My mentor has a BetterBee, now that’s a smoker.

I’m a tool guy, and the quality is really nice. Insulated container, and the lid feels more robust than the Mann Lake.

They are all around the same money; if mine gets stolen or lost, the BetterBee is the one to get.

The Mann Lake I have now I’m sure will last years, so to buy another would be a waste right now.

BetterBee for sure


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

All I know is that the Kelley Smoke Cloud is as good or better than the Dadant. The designs are close enough for identical performance. I don't remember the fasteners. One has longer bolts. Kelley advantages (as of 2-7 years ago): more expensive, thicker metal in spots


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

Dadant tall, just got mine- incredibly easy to start and stays lit.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Many people would actually want this smoker (some progress, you know):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mns9GrQ1RSA&t=317s

Not that I want one.
Low tech is still the best for me.


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

If you want a battery operated one rather that the bellows, go onto www.wish.com/beekeeping they have a lot there. 







But I modified my smoker to make it easier to light, and keep alight, and giving cool smoke! How, you may ask?
I drilled a 10 mm hole just above the fire grate, fashioned and gate for the hole out of a steel beer can,(drink beer first) fixed with a self tapping screw. This is so you could close the hole to regulate the speed of the burn. Pack the smoker with your favourite fuel, Finishing with some wet green grass on top, and using a small blow torch, (or a large one if it is all you have) light fuel from the 10 mm hole. This will give you lots of cool smoke, and if it goes out, easy to light again. Priceless!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

b2bnz said:


> If you want a battery operated one rather that the bellows, go onto www.wish.com/beekeeping they have a lot there.
> 
> View attachment 51869
> But I modified my smoker to make it easier to light, and keep alight, and giving cool smoke! How, you may ask?
> I drilled a 10 mm hole just above the fire grate, fashioned and gate for the hole out of a steel beer can,(drink beer first) fixed with a self tapping screw. This is so you could close the hole to regulate the speed of the burn. Pack the smoker with your favourite fuel, Finishing with some wet green grass on top, and using a small blow torch, (or a large one if it is all you have) light fuel from the 10 mm hole. This will give you lots of cool smoke, and if it goes out, easy to light again. Priceless!


I have thought this would solve my smoker problems too. Congrats and hats off for actually doing it. I am more of a thinker than doer, but tomorrow I am drinking a beer and giving it a try. Thanks for the inspiration. J


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I've used the same Dadant tall for the last 10 years. Most people I work with use a Dadant of some sort now. 

Adam


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

One of the big com people here did a study a few years ago. And the big Danant won


----------



## JoshuaW (Feb 2, 2015)

Dadant.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

b2bnz said:


> If you want a battery operated one rather that the bellows, go onto www.wish.com/beekeeping they have a lot there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that, yup Priceless! 
Why didn’t I think of that :scratch:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

This.

Years ago, when i bought a new smoker I would take the bellows off and throw them away, and put bellows on that were made by a local guy, those bellows would turbocharge any smoker and make it go twice as good.

But unfortunately due to el cheapo imports (that were mostly junk), and the reluctance of people to spend any money to get an excellent smoker, the old guy who made them stopped doing it.

The very last one of those bellows I possess recently breathed it's last, so what to do?

Well I decided to knock one up myself, here it is. Around twice the volume of your average bellows, one outlet hole, and 2 valved inlet holes.

Being able to puff up a storm very quickly, when needed, makes the whole beekeeping experience much more pleasant.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tpVA4m3CZY&feature=emb_logo


----------

